# Cooled & Heated Compartment in Ambulances



## lukepye (Jun 22, 2005)

I am looking at adding a climate controlled compartment, either in a cabinet or the entire patient compartment.  I need a system theat works on both 12 vdc and 110vac.  I am looking for experiences, product names, etc.


----------



## Jon (Jun 22, 2005)

there are several ways to do this, and can be either installed by manufacturer or aftermarket

1 - seprate climate-control system for entire module - keeps it at set temp 24x7
2 - temprature controlled cabinet or tray
3 - temprature controlled bag/sack/box

Jon


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jun 23, 2005)

easy solution... a 110 volt appliance, and an inverter. you can then keep your beer cooled in a cabinet, under the bench, or on the floor of the Pt. Compartment. Just make sure you invite me to test the lager...


----------



## SafetyPro2 (Jun 23, 2005)

Our rigs both have factory-installed climate control for the PT compartment. They're tied to the main vehicle system with a seperate blower. The heat or a/c has to be on in the cab for the system to work, then either the driver (from an overhead switch) or the PT care person (from a switch by the airway seat) can turn on the compartment system and adjust the fan speed to high or low. The vents are in the bulkhead just above the pass-through to the cab.

We also have a seperate exhaust system for the PT compartment that operates independently of the heat & a/c for, well, use your imagination.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 23, 2005)

Why don't you just install a mini fridge in an outside compartment?


----------

